# Wlan Lautsprecher: IP ermitteln?



## WerIstDerBoogieman? (13. Jun 2018)

Servus Leute,

als Übung will ich mir ein Programm schreiben, das meine Netzlautsprecher (Denon Heos Familie) steuert - zusätzlich zur App, denn es gibt keine (kostenlose) Windowsversion. Benutzen kann man zur Kommunikation Telnet Kommandos, wie in der CLI Spezifikation beschrieben. Dort heißt es auch, dass die dazu natürlich nötige IP Adresse der Lautsprecher über eine UPnP SSDP M-search ermittelt werden kann. Nun sind über UPnP ja seit einigen Jahren nicht nur gute Dinge bekannt. Frage wäre daher: kann man die IP Adresse eines Netzgeräts auch anders ermitteln? Natürlich ließe sich die im Netzwerk Bereich des Windows Explorers oder in der Weboberfläche der Fritzbox auslesen und dann im Programm hardcoden. Aber das finde ich ungefähr so passend und elegant wie Weinstein auf einem Feministenkongress... Außerdem scheint mir das Absetzen des M-search Kommandos eher kompliziert zu sein, weshalb ich einfachere Optionen vorziehen würde.


----------



## krgewb (13. Jun 2018)

Wenn mein Raspberry Pi an das WLAN angeschlossen ist kann ich die IP-Adresse herausfinden indem ich *raspberrypi.fritz.box* anpinge.


----------



## httpdigest (13. Jun 2018)

Das sieht mir wie eine gute Möglichkeit aus, UPnP zu nutzen:
- https://github.com/4thline/cling
- http://4thline.org/projects/cling/core/manual/cling-core-manual.xhtml#chapter.GettingStarted
- http://4thline.org/projects/cling/c...avadoc.example.controlpoint.SearchExecuteTest


----------



## WerIstDerBoogieman? (13. Jun 2018)

@krgweb: interessant, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Vielleicht geht das, könnte aber sein, dass die Fritze den vom Nutzer gesetzten Namen benutzt, dann hätte es wenig Sinn.
@httpdigest:Ah, das sieht interessant aus... blöde Frage: wie ist es denn mit der Sicherheit? Muss ich für den Client nicht UPnP in der Fritzbox aktivieren? Ist das nicht unsicher? Sorry, hab nicht so viel Netzwerkerfahrung...


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Jun 2018)

WerIstDerBoogieman? hat gesagt.:


> Ist das nicht unsicher?


Wer ist für die Sicherheit Deines Netzwerks zuständig? Den würde ich mal fragen.



WerIstDerBoogieman? hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht geht das, könnte aber sein, dass die Fritze den vom Nutzer gesetzten Namen benutzt, dann hätte es wenig Sinn.


Ein Pi hat oft den Namen *raspberrypi *das ist naheliegend....



WerIstDerBoogieman? hat gesagt.:


> ein Programm schreiben, das meine Netzlautsprecher (Denon Heos Familie) steuert -





WerIstDerBoogieman? hat gesagt.:


> denn es gibt keine (kostenlose) Windowsversion


Kurze Antwort um dich nicht länger zu quälen: Das Programm wirst du gar nicht schreiben können denn niemand kann das.


----------



## WerIstDerBoogieman? (13. Jun 2018)

Danke für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2018)

Naja, so dramatisch scheint das ja nicht zu sein: https://www.kompf.de/java/multicast.html


----------

